# Long Shaft Johnson 9.9 on a short Transom



## FishingCop (Sep 2, 2010)

Thinking of selling our boat - long story, after buying the boat, I bought a really nice Johnson 9.9, long shaft for smaller lakes/kicker, etc.

I'd like to keep it for future use on rental boats, etc., rather than sell it with the boat or sell it separately.

What are the issues with a long shaft mounted on a short transom? All help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 2, 2010)

Too much drag and shallow water.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 3, 2010)

I seem to recall something like that from way back in my memory.  
It splashed a helluva lot of water up at the motor. We couldn't go very fast because of it.
Other than that I don't recall any problems.


----------



## dtwarrow (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the exact motor coming from a tri hull to my Lowe flat bottom with only 16 inch transom. I was going to get another motor but not sure I can afford one now. I was thinking about adding a "jack plate" made from angle aluminum and ply wood to raise the motor 4 to 5 inches. Just a thought.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 3, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Too much drag and shallow water.



x2


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 3, 2010)

dtwarrow said:


> I have the exact motor coming from a tri hull to my Lowe flat bottom with only 16 inch transom. I was going to get another motor but not sure I can afford one now. I was thinking about adding a "jack plate" made from angle aluminum and ply wood to raise the motor 4 to 5 inches. Just a thought.



I have looked at several types of jack plates, but I haven't found one that is NOT bolted to the transom. Anyone seen one that can be mounted to a transom by temporary means, like the motor mounts to the transom?? I'd need the jack plate to be mounted to the motor, then I can use the motor on rental boats, etc. ????


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine was set up this way before I could have it "shortened"...it went WAY faster then than it does now. I just had to be careful in shallow water.


----------



## po1 (Sep 4, 2010)

I talked to a guy down at spring lake a couple of years ago that had made one. He was renting a boat down there. He had a long shaft 15hp and the boats trandsoms required short shafts outboards. He had taking the clamp off of a older motor that was no good and taken it down to work and welded a brace onto the old clamp, then he clamped the homemade jack plate to the boat then his motor to the jackplate. Watched as he left the dock didn't see any problems with handling.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 4, 2010)

po1 said:


> I talked to a guy down at spring lake a couple of years ago that had made one. He was renting a boat down there. He had a long shaft 15hp and the boats trandsoms required short shafts outboards. He had taking the clamp off of a older motor that was no good and taken it down to work and welded a brace onto the old clamp, then he clamped the homemade jack plate to the boat then his motor to the jackplate. Watched as he left the dock didn't see any problems with handling.



That's what I'm thinking!!!! the motor is too good to give up and 9.9's are too expensive to buy another one.. if I can modify a jack plate like you indicated, I'd be good to go with rentals or, if I buy another high transom boat in the future......


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 4, 2010)

After thinking about it isn't this motor able to be shortened?


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 4, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> After thinking about it isn't this motor able to be shortened?



perhaps? what do you need to do that - a new shaft and outer housing????


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 5, 2010)

Why don't you just use it the way it is and see what happens?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 5, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Truckmechanic said:
> 
> 
> > After thinking about it isn't this motor able to be shortened?
> ...




You would need a new drive shaft and that would be it. You can find them someimes on Ebay or craigslist. . . When I done mine I was able to trade my old shaft to a dealer for a new shaft so you might check around if there is a lot of smaller lakes around. You also have to cut your water pickup tube. . . It really isn't that hard.


----------



## dtwarrow (Sep 5, 2010)

You MAY be able to trade it for 9.5 Johnson short tiller.... If you find someone who needs a long tail...


----------

